# Roasted Hatch Chilis



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah im on a chili kick. Gotta get the hatch before they are out of season.

Fired up the weber.
Rinsed the chilis.







Roast until the skin chars. I put them in a 2 gallon zip lock to steam for 15 mins






Cut the chilis took out seed pod and stems, flipped over and took the skin off some. Wrapped the cool chilis separate in clear wrap and in the freezer.
Im going back tomorrow to buy 5 pounds.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice.  None here in Pa.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 12, 2020)

Cool, wife brought me home a bag of med today, first time I have seen them here


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2020)

In south Louisiana the grocery store butchers used to roast your chosen peppers free now it cost 2,00/lb.  IF you are a man proud of your chili, you should at least once is this life go to Hatch NM to the Chili Festival. Its like a mini Mardi Gras. Its where the growers show there crops for sale to the buyers. Its amazing !! Never heard of it till I moved to NM back in the 80's and the the folks there talked about it. Of course, were I was located there, folks would turn out on  Saturday nite to watch the one street light blink yellow. LOL Didn't even rate a red one....LOL

The Hatch Chili festival is something worth seeing. For a while out there I cooked chili on the tournament trail. Again reference what I said about where I was living.  I would pick out and buy chilis and smoke some then dry all and then grind them for my own chili powder. Hey what else was there to do right?  Get real rowdy and ride into town late Saturday night and shoot the blinking yellow light out?

You would be amazed at the depth of flavors besides of course, the heats from the peppers from different fields. Old men would sit and tell you they could tell by taste the difference in the same variety,  between those raised on the north and south sides of I-10.

Back then Terlingua was the championship cook off point for my Chili assoc, Yes there is more than one. You talk about another party!

Its fall and its a great time of year!

LOL.. seriously don't even get me started about Terlingua!! Vegas wouldn't make a pimp on Terlingua butt!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice.  I am addicted to the flavor of these peppers!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice Rick now your set for a while.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Nice.  None here in Pa.



I don't have chilis but I can bring you some serrano's when I come to the gathering.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

Now I’m waiting to see what your going to do with them!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 13, 2020)

Bought more this morning.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I don't have chilis but I can bring you some serrano's when I come to the gathering.
> 
> Warren



 You can now buy canned chopped Hatch chilis, as well as the standard hatch chilis.  Got some Saturday.


----------

